# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Οι πρώτες μου κούνιες!!!

## kostas0206

Προχθες εφτιαξα τις πρωτες μου κουνιες!!! Για δειτε τες!!! Ειναι απο ξυλο πλατάνου!!!

[IMG] 
 Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Κατι αλλο, το καλαμι bamboo ειναι ασφαλες?

----------


## panos70

ωραιες οι κουνιες σου Κωστα για παπαγαλο τις εκανες;,εγω στις κλουβες μου για παταρακια εχω καλαμια μπαμπου και ειναι ενταξη

----------


## mitsman

παρα πολυ ωραιες.... τι συρμα εβαλες?????

----------


## kostas0206

Παναγιωτη, ναι για παπαγαλους τις εφτιαξα. δημητρη εβαλα γαλβανιζέ συρμα, αρκετα χοντρο για να μην μου το στραβώσουν αν και τυχον μου το δαγκώσουν, επισης για χρώμα στην μια εβαλα κοματακια απο χρωματιστα καλαμακια!

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Παναγιωτη, ναι για παπαγαλους τις εφτιαξα. δημητρη εβαλα γαλβανιζέ συρμα, αρκετα χοντρο για να μην μου το στραβώσουν αν και τυχον μου το δαγκώσουν, επισης για χρώμα στην μια εβαλα κοματακια απο χρωματιστα καλαμακια!



Μ'αρεσουν πολύ :-)) Απορία μόνο (επειδή θέλω κι εγώ να τους φτιάξω καθώς και παιχνιδάκια). Το πλαστικό απο τα καλαμάκια δεν είναι επικίνδυνο να το φάνε; Σίγουρα το κόβουν για τη πλάκα τους. Επίσης κάπου έχω δεί και παιχνίδια σα φουντίτσες (φαίνονται για ...........μαλλι :winky:  Επιτρέπονται αυτά;

----------


## Ρία

πολύ όμορφες οι κούνιες σου! μπράβο!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Καρολινα συγνωμη αλλα τωρα προσεξα το μυνημα σου, επειδη φοβηθηκα εβγαλα τα καλαμακια και αντικατεστησα το συρμα με σχοινι.
Τωρα, εγω εψαξα στο φορουμ και ειδα οτι πολυ βαζουν καλαμακια( στα παιχνιδια τους,στα καγκελα) αλλα δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω γιατι θα σε παρω στο λαιμο μου!!!  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

> Μ'αρεσουν πολύ :-)) Απορία μόνο (επειδή θέλω κι εγώ να τους φτιάξω καθώς και παιχνιδάκια). Το πλαστικό απο τα καλαμάκια δεν είναι επικίνδυνο να το φάνε; Σίγουρα το κόβουν για τη πλάκα τους. Επίσης κάπου έχω δεί και παιχνίδια σα φουντίτσες (φαίνονται για ...........μαλλι Επιτρέπονται αυτά;


Επιτρεπονται! δεν τα τρωνε Καρολινα, εκτος απο το οτι αυτων των υλικων τα παιχνιδια, διαλυονται ευκολα δεν εχω ακουσει κατι αλλο τοσα χρονια που ασχολουμε.

----------


## Anestisko

πολυ ομορφες μπραβο

----------

